# CPP - Survivours benefit - Declaration of Common law relationship



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Profile (servicecanada.gc.ca) 

For those in common-law relationships (particularly seniors) you may wish to file one of these forms with CPP. In the event of your spouse's death you need to establish your common-law relationship to gain the survivor's benefit, and doing it while both alive helps.

Forms 3104 and 3004.


----------

